# Merkwürdiges Druckproblem (LaTeX)

## l3u

Hi allerseits!

Meine bessere Hälfte und ich benutzen den selben Drucker übers Netzwerk. Wenn sie ein LaTeX-Dokument ausdruckt, egal, ob als dvi, ps oder pdf, sieht die Schrift komisch aus, teilweise mit zu dünnen Abschnitten. Wenn ich von meinem Rechner aus exakt die selbe Datei auf dem selben Drucker ausdrucke, dann sieht das Dokument normal aus.

Wie kann das sein? Und wie kann ich’s beheben?!

MfG :-)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Bin mit TeX nicht mehr so ganz fit, aber es gibt da doch eine Datei für Metafont, wo man einstellen kann, was für einen Drucker man hat. Und für den optimiert werden dann die Fonts erstellt. Schau mal nach, was da für ein Drucker eingestellt ist.

----------

## l3u

Ich hab da nie was verstellt, und es hat immer gut ausgesehen bisher … ich wüßte schon gar nicht, wo ich nach der Konfigurationsdatei suchen sollte!

Aber kann das überhaupt eine Auswirkung haben? Wie gesagt, ich drucke die selbe Datei, nur von zwei unterschiedlichen Computern aus!

----------

## furanku

Nur ein Schuß ins Blaue: Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gabe es bei irgendeinem Update Änderungen an den ppd (Postscript Printer Description) Dateien. Kann auch sein, daß das HP spezifisch war, aber einen schnellen Versuch wäre es vielleicht wert, den Drucker auf beiden Rechnern mal zu löschen und wieder neu einzurichten.

----------

